# Structure of the Eldar Army [General]



## Thursdayisgod (Apr 1, 2009)

I should preface by saying I am new, and am looking for corrections to the following statements. I have done extensive research on what makes Eldar lists good or bad and would like to propose a skeleton to any Eldar army that relies on fluff to bring synergy:

Essentially every army must be capable of either shooting or assaulting three unit types: Swarms, Tanks, and MEQs (hyrbids). Lastly, they should be capable of seizing and retaining objectives, but this is obviously met with a discussion between troop choices and the 'fluff' of the army to determine. When no fluff is present D.A. are the default choice, with a rare circumstance of Jet Bikes.

Swarms:
War Walkers, Wraith Lords*, Wave Serpent, Falcon, Platform (henceforth heavy weapons or HW) all w/Scatter Lasers and/or Flamers
Fire Prism
Striking Scorpians
Warlocks equipped with Destructor
Storm Guardians with Flamers

*Functionally can someone correct me on the difference between War Walkers and Wraith Lords? All my newbness can notice is that Wraith Lords have the versitility to assault and have better defenses.

Tanks:
Fire Dragons
HW w/Brightlances or Starcannons
Vypers w/Brightlances
Warlocks with Witchblades
Storm Guardians w/Fusion Guns

MEQ:
Howling Banshees
HW w/ Shuriken Cannons?
Reapers?

The Seer council offers a catch all, capable of being tweaked to handle any/all of these targets effectively.

Essentially we know Eldar is a utility army, with many very specialized units that have specific roles in an army. We must identify our opponent as either Swarm, Tank, or MEQ and then determine whether it is more effective to shoot or assault them.

Please make corrections as you see fit, I am new and still learning a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Incursus (Dec 14, 2008)

Thursdayisgod said:


> *Functionally can someone correct me on the difference between War Walkers and Wraith Lords? All my newbness can notice is that Wraith Lords have the versitility to assault and have better defenses.


I would say that the main difference between the two is that the War Walker is a vehicle, whereas the Wraithlord is a Monstrous Creature. So different types of guns are effective against them.
EDIT: War Walkers can also be in a squadron of 3 and don't have Wraithsight.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Think of a wraith lord as a war walker that can take more hits, assault, can get 2 more smaller guns for free (go dual flamer!), is more accurate, but if it gets the same big gun twice it becomes twin-linked.

Secondly, Harlequin can be set up to handle any of those things. Though they are a tad pricey. And yes Dark Reapers will eat Marines alive, set up right they can really hurt swarms, too.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget Shuriken Cannons are also great against swarms and a lot cheaper than Scatter Laser. Shuriken also has better AP than Scatter Laser.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

NecronCowboy said:


> Don't forget Shuriken Cannons are also great against swarms and a lot cheaper than Scatter Laser. Shuriken also has better AP than Scatter Laser.


Usually only 5 pts cheaper though, but the Scatter Lasers have one extra shot. I would personally take the extra shot with less AP that is worth just 5 pts more these days because all the cover saves you get in the 5th ed. Plus swarms usually don't have that great of armour saves or toughness. I'm sorry but only 5 extra pts for another shot with the chance of killing off a model usually in the range of 7-15 pts. I'll take that anyday :mrgreen:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The only exceptions in my experience, to Scatter Lasers being better than Shuriken Cannons are a) Wave Serpents - due to the cost, and b) War Walkers, due to cost - but this isn't as clear cut, as SLs are amazing on them, as the Scout move lets you deploy agressively to force the opponent back, then redeploy, especially with Eldrad as well. EMLs cover the bases of Swarms and Tanks, whereas Lances can deal with TEQs and Tanks. Pathfinders are best against MEQs, but I'm beginning to doubt the competitiveness of only one squad of them.

Also, this should probably be in the Tactics Forum?


----------



## bermanj (Feb 15, 2009)

i prefer shuriken cannons on warwalkers as well. The 24 inch range can be balanced out by outflanking, and they are 10 pts per gun cheaper. Thats 60 pts per squad. So a 3 man squad with all shuriken cannons is only 120 pts!! So for 360 pts you either get 6 warwalkers with scatter lasers (48 s 6 ap - 36" shots) or 9 shuriken cannon warwalkers (54 s 6 ap 5 24" shots).... ur choice...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Except Scatter lasers are AP 6 not AP -


----------



## bermanj (Feb 15, 2009)

even better!


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

For Tanks, look at swooping hawks w/ intercept and skyleap. they can also be given a sunrifle and just skyleap to deal with your swarms.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

SirShibby said:


> For Tanks, look at swooping hawks w/ intercept and skyleap. they can also be given a sunrifle and just skyleap to deal with your swarms.


If going tank-hunting with Hawks, Skyleap is pointless, as they can already DS once, and are better deployed from the start anyway. With Haywires they can probably take a tank down, but they can't assualt the turn they DS in, and they cant shoot it up, with S3 guns. Orks won't be too fussed if you shoot their boyz, on 5+ to wound, and there's enough Guard to take you down - even if you take the tank, you can't shoot anything else first, and you can't Skyleap until your movement phase...you're a sitting duck. Plus, to make sure the tank goes down (1 attack each remember, 1/6 penetrating hits) you need 10. It's around 260 points, after Exarch and powers. For 190 you can have 5 Fire Dragons, and a delivery system - and they're more likely to succeed.:wink: In Apoc, a ton of Banshees would be brilliant for Super-Heavy hunting. Regular 40k though...they cost like two Sisters of Battle, but one Sister could take out a Hawk quite easily. Sadly, they're not worth it 9/10 times


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

This is looking like a Tactics discussion, so I'm gonna move it to the army lists section.

Thread moved.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

My advice - Never leave home without:
1) Eldrad - The guy is insane. Cheaper than a farseer with all the same gear, plus comes with a power weapon, an additional psychic power, T4, 3+ invuln. and master strategist.

2) Avatar - Keep this guy fortuned for the first few turns while he runs to the enemy and watch that flank crumble. Mine has taken out dreadnoughts, full squads of berserkers, vetern assault sqauds, etc.

3) Wave Serpents - Sure they are expensive but they just won't go down. TL-Bright Lances are a blast as well

4) Howling Banshees - Probably one of the best CC units in the game. Support with Eldrad. Fortune the banshees, doom your target, mind war the sergeant. Will tear through a full squad of MEQ's in a turn. With the rerollable 4+ armour and Eldrads rerollable 3+ invuln, they are hard to take down.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> If going tank-hunting with Hawks, Skyleap is pointless, as they can already DS once, and are better deployed from the start anyway. With Haywires they can probably take a tank down, but they can't assualt the turn they DS in, and they cant shoot it up, with S3 guns. Orks won't be too fussed if you shoot their boyz, on 5+ to wound, and there's enough Guard to take you down - even if you take the tank, you can't shoot anything else first, and you can't Skyleap until your movement phase...you're a sitting duck.


The point of a skyleaping SH is twofold. 1. massive anti-infantry in the form of large blast templates every time they arrive. 2. surgical strikes on high value targets. whether they be vehicles (using haywire grenades) or IC/command and control squads (using their lasblasters and a sunrifle), because with a minimum of 16 S3 shots they will wound something. 

I also find that with their 24" range and 18"-24" movement/assault they can be kept quite safe and still perform both of the afore mentioned roles. just make sure the end up 13+" from any MCs or CC squads. And if for some unfortunate reason they are assaulted....skyleap out on your turn and drop a template on the offending unit when they come back the next turn ( which can be guaranteed with an autarch.)

I must agree with you that they are pricey in terms of point cost, but I think in the end their flexibility makes them worth it. Very few units in the 40K universe can send a troop squad off the boardedge and drop a tank in a single turn.

In closing, SH are _unexpected_ which is something the Eldar in general are famous for.


----------

